# homemade fog juice



## farmer

Any one every try to make there own fog juice? I heard you can mix 70% distilled water with 30% glicerin. Is this the best recipe?


----------



## Revenant

NO!!!! It's not, it's *toxic*.

The wrong blend of stuff in a fog juice can make all sorts of noxious stuff when the burner coil vaporizes it. Don't dick around with making your own, just buy it ready made. It's cheap enough. You don't need to have people breathing formaldehyde and whatever other crap might be produced just to save a few bucks.


----------



## Vlad

Hi Farmer. This thread/idea pops up at least once a year. as Rev says, making your own fog juice is less than a good idea. Modifying foggers and or fog juice is just not worth the health risks involved.


----------



## slimy

Do not do this!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very good advice.
Two brands that I know that are pharmacedical grade are VEI and Froggys brand.


----------



## Spooky1

Glycerin is not particularly hazardous, but I wouldn't try to make my own fog juice. Places like Froggy's have worked out the formulations (as well as the safety concerns).

The MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) list glycerin inhalation hazard as:
Inhalation: Low hazard for usual industrial handling. Inhalation of a mist of this material may cause respiratory tract irritation.


----------



## pixiescandles

I bought food grade Glycerin last year and tried it out....seemed to work good though this year when I got my foggers out...the one I had just bought last year...spend about $90 wouldnt work....after it was all said and done and I had the time....I had my brother take it apart and it was clogged with a sticky mess....I was able to clean and save it...works fine now...but I will NEVER make my own again....not worth saving about $5 (food Glycerin is kinda $$$) yet have to replace all my foggers


----------



## dynoflyer

Yeah, my son and I made a fog machine (stole the wife's iron, hehe) and made our own fog juice as kind of a science experiment about 6 years ago. It worked, but we had to buy glycerin in little bottles at about 6 different drug stores. Spent way too much time and $$$ doing it, but it was fun. . . ONCE. 
By the way, cleaned out the garage this weekend and finally threw that homemade fog machine away.


----------



## Draik41895

howed you make your own fogger


----------



## dynoflyer

Draik,

It's pretty simple, really. Build a waterproof box with a lid, put an old iron in the bottom, use a small recirculating pump to drip fog juice onto the hot iron. Use a small fan like a computer fan to blow the fog out one side.

You can find lots of plans on the net: here's just one link.

http://denniscooper-theweaklings.blogspot.com/2007/09/halloween-post-1-how-to-build-fog.html

Like I said, it's fun to do once but these days you can buy them so cheap it doesn't make sense anymore, same goes for homemade fog juice. Just buy them at Walmart on sale after halloween.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

it seems like a lot of trouble to go to....i would sooner bye the fogger and juice already made. it's just not worth the trouble


----------



## Vlad

This is one of those instances where I'm tempted to delete an entire thread. I can't stress enough how bad an idea it is to either make your own fog juice, and/or fogger. If you're tempted to do this and don't care about your own health, remember that you have people going thru your haunt that aren't aware you're putting their health at risk.


----------

